# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Bees on deck

## RDMW

Hello   We have a large wooden deck outside our sitting room. Recently lots of my bees have started crawling over the surface of the boards, both when it is wet and when it is dry. This is causing alarm in case our dogs snuffle them up (one of our dogs nearly died as a puppy when she stuck her nose into a hive so my daughter is concerned)
I thought perhaps the bees were gathering water but they are on the deck even when it is bone dry. There is also a pond in my Apiary so there is a water source very close to my hives. 
Could they be attracted by the dogs urine on the boards (although we power wash the deck with biological washing powder regularly)
Any ideas how to discourage this ?
Many thanks

Richard



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## madasafish

Try spraying with Olbas Oil, or citronella or Avon Skin So Soft Original... all insect deterrents

----------


## RDMW

Good ideas Ill try that. Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Bridget

Ive noticed bees interested in dog urine in the past but this year they are fascinated with the wood on my new greenhouse.  I thought they were going for water in the gutters but they more interested in the wood.  This was yesterday when it was not exactly roasting at 8c. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

